# The Vape Guy - Smok RPM & Fetch RBA Deck



## BumbleBee (24/10/19)

I am really impressed with this RBA that Smok has just released for the new RPM40 and Fetch kits, I am a rebuilder so this little goodie opens up a whole new world of pod/aio vaping for me. What I really really like is that they've included a little rubber insert that fits in the airflow hole under the coil to convert the restricted DL RBA into a proper MTL setup.... I love it!. 

One question I've seen coming up a lot is "How the heck do you dry burn your coils on this thing?". Well, if you absolutely have to dry burn your coil then check this out...


I took a spare RPM coil pod and hacked it open with a Dremel. 




Now you can mount your RBA deck in the hacked pod which I now call a "cradle". 




Dry burn to your heart's content.




Wick it up.




Test fire again before putting the fully assembled RBA head back into a normal RPM coil pod.




One thing to note is that the post screws on this deck are going to have a really hard time holding on to anything wider than ordinary round wire, although you shouldn't need anything too fancy in here as round wire actually works very well in this application, I'm getting fantastic flavour from the coil pictured above. 

I have the RMP40 kits, RPM Coil Pods, Nord Coil Pods, RPM Coils, Nord Coils and RBA Coil Head available at The Vape Guy

*www.vapeguy.co.za*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (24/10/19)

Wow that is great! 

Hope voopoo does the same for the Vinci as well!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (25/10/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I am really impressed with this RBA that Smok has just released for the new RPM40 and Fetch kits, I am a rebuilder so this little goodie opens up a whole new world of pod/aio vaping for me. What I really really like is that they've included a little rubber insert that fits in the airflow hole under the coil to convert the restricted DL RBA into a proper MTL setup.... I love it!.
> 
> One question I've seen coming up a lot is "How the heck do you dry burn your coils on this thing?". Well, if you absolutely have to dry burn your coil then check this out...
> 
> ...


It looks like that RBA could fit into a boro. Then just some modifications to make it work ,won't you say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/19)

Great post @BumbleBee
Sounds like my kind of vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/19)

Resistance said:


> It looks like that RBA could fit into a boro. Then just some modifications to make it work ,won't you say


Hmmm, interesting idea. It might be possible, I’m just wondering if this deck will fit. I don’t have any BB stuff left to check the sizing though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/10/19)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, interesting idea. It might be possible, I’m just wondering if this deck will fit. I don’t have any BB stuff left to check the sizing though.



Anyway, what you did here is great. Awesome hack!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

